

Ask HN: How to become Venture Capitalist without Capital? - 31reasons

Are there any career direction a software developer/ technophile can take to work as a VC ?  
Are there such jobs available to someone who does not have business or investment background ?
======
andrewhillman
Become a tech journalist. Several have turned VC and one is now a legendary VC
at a top tier firm. A business/investment background is not needed. The best
VC's are entrepreneurs themselves.

------
ig1
Experience with startups -> MBA -> Associate -> Partner track

------
alt_f4
Also, how to become Venture Capitalist without ventures.

~~~
31reasons
Of course you need V and C for VC , what I meant is without Personal Capital.
More like a VC job than being an angel with a lot of money.

